# Count back days - calendar



## travelplanner70 (Sep 2, 2006)

Does anyone have the link for the web site that will count back or count forward by number of days?  Thanks.  My computer crashed and with it my link for this web site.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is the site I use:

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html

Evelyn


----------



## travelplanner70 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks.  That's it!


----------



## cluemeister (Sep 2, 2006)

*Widget*

If you have a Mac, you can get countdown widgets.  I have one set for my Vegas vacation next April.


----------

